# lost title bar on X windows



## dmckee (Nov 29, 2008)

After installing a recent update from Apple (Safari 3.2.1, iTunes 8.0.2, QT H264 compatibility), I have lost all the window decoration in X. No title-bars, no borders, no stretch tools. Nothing.

Windows still work, but I can only move them in the Spaces overview. It is as if there is no window manager there...

I tried reinstalling Xquartz, but no help. I upgraded Xquartz from 2.3.0 to 2.3.1. No dice.

The web is not much help, and I have begun to fear that this may be a new problem.

Is anyone else seeing this? Have I clobbered an options somewhere? Advice?


Mac OS 10.5.5 w/ developers tools, all patches to date.
Xquartz 2.3.0 --> 2.3.1


----------



## dmckee (Nov 29, 2008)

OK. Progress.

quartz-wm was not running. Attempting to start it from the command line drew an dyld error, and I had been messing with DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH for other reasons...


----------



## dmckee (Nov 29, 2008)

Fixing the DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH setup in .bash_profile means I can now start quartz-wm by hand, but it is still not coming up by default (which it used to do).

Any ideas?


----------

